# Vet wont touch pit



## Hollywood06 (Dec 5, 2009)

My cousin went to get his pit fixed and the vet refused to touch her bc she is a pitbull. so he has to go out of town and find a vet that will see her. i think its just sad that a vet wont touch a dog just bc that its a pit. looks like they are trying to make it hard to own a pit in my town and i live in a very small town. is there a way to fight this for ppl that lives in areas like this?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'd go to the news with it ... make him a public spectacle and see if he changes his mind.. then still go somewhere else


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hollywood06 said:


> My cousin went to get his pit fixed and the vet refused to touch her bc she is a pitbull. so he has to go out of town and find a vet that will see her. i think its just sad that a vet wont touch a dog just bc that its a pit. looks like they are trying to make it hard to own a pit in my town and i live in a very small town. is there a way to fight this for ppl that lives in areas like this?


I am not sure what you can do, prejudice against this breed is everywhere and dog breeds aren't protected from these things the same way as say, racism with humans. You have to learn to have a thick skin when you own this breed because ignorant people have serious prejudices against them and aren't afraid to let you know about.

Personally, I would not want my dogs going to a vet that didn't like pit bulls. So what do you want to accomplish? I doubt you would want to do something that would force the vet to treat the dog regardless of his dislike of the breed. This could end up with something accidentally happening to your dog while it is being treated and you could end up with a dead dog.

Just find a vet that loves your dog(s) regardless of the breed. Vet visits can be unpleasant as it is but having a vet and their staff croon over your pit is something I am grateful that we have at our vet.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Carriana said:


> I am not sure what you can do, prejudice against this breed is everywhere and dog breeds aren't protected from these things the same way as say, racism with humans. You have to learn to have a thick skin when you own this breed because ignorant people have serious prejudices against them and aren't afraid to let you know about.
> 
> Personally, I would not want my dogs going to a vet that didn't like pit bulls. So what do you want to accomplish? I doubt you would want to do something that would force the vet to treat the dog regardless of his dislike of the breed. This could end up with something accidentally happening to your dog while it is being treated and you could end up with a dead dog.
> 
> Just find a vet that loves your dog(s) regardless of the breed. Vet visits can be unpleasant as it is but having a vet and their staff croon over your pit is something I am grateful that we have at our vet.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yep alot of vets are like that i have the same problem in my home town i have to drive an hour to get good vet care.


----------



## Venomous_Syndrome (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah we've all ran into that up here. I've got a lot of friends that have pit bulls and when they take their dog to the vet at a young age or period most of the time they have to tell them it isn't a pit bull that its something totally different like an American Bulldog or a Boxer, some vets just refuse to deal with the breed because of the bad publicity its gotten due to the media.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Smh thats so sad ... this is something I worry bout when I move ... good luck with finding a good vet they are out there...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I would report the vet

American Veterinary Medical Association

or whoever that vet is affiliated with...

That is just sad!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I would report the vet
> 
> American Veterinary Medical Association
> 
> ...


Good idea! I remember when my mom worked for different vet clinics as an assistant and she used it in her defense that even vets knew pit bulls were bad. Luckily I've had no problems with Helena getting care.


----------



## Big Bubba (Aug 28, 2009)

I had a vet like that as well but it was with my Rottie that I had. He would not see him unless I put a muzzel on him. Needless to say I found a new vet. He didnt like them because he got bit by one so unless you put one on he refused.


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

i would take my business elsewhere and spread the word @ the way he runs his office ! Some people are just ignorant , even ones with a degree or two !!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would make sure everyone in town knew he was prejudice against a certain breed and still take my dogs to a different vet.


----------



## Hollywood06 (Dec 5, 2009)

yea i prolly wont be going to him when i get my pup. hopefully i can find a good one that will see me. but it might be hear say but i got a friend that has about 3 pits and a police told give him bout a year and he will have the dogs banned in our county and i dont want to see this happen. he said this a couple of months ago so maybe he was just upset of ppl fighting them in the county. bc last year i think my neighbors was training thier dogs to fight bc you could go on my back porch and hear them counting down and clapping and yelling. and after that i left to take my gf home and we seen a pit laying in the road above my house looked like it lost and they dumped it, it was all beat up. i havent heard em in a while so maybe the police has calmed down and they wont ban em


----------



## Pitwerks (Nov 18, 2009)

Hollywood06 said:


> yea i prolly wont be going to him when i get my pup. hopefully i can find a good one that will see me. but it might be hear say but i got a friend that has about 3 pits and a police told give him bout a year and he will have the dogs banned in our county and i dont want to see this happen. he said this a couple of months ago so maybe he was just upset of ppl fighting them in the county. bc last year i think my neighbors was training thier dogs to fight bc you could go on my back porch and hear them counting down and clapping and yelling. and after that i left to take my gf home and we seen a pit laying in the road above my house looked like it lost and they dumped it, it was all beat up. i havent heard em in a while so maybe the police has calmed down and they wont ban em


You should report dog fighting if you think its going on not ignore it. The cop your friend talked to was just pissy and trying to be a badass like he is single handily going to ban all pits in the whole country. Do you live in Hollywood?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I would make sure everyone in town knew he was prejudice against a certain breed and still take my dogs to a different vet.


exactly why i said to take it to the news.. Fox news is pretty good about covering things like this


----------



## jazzi-j (Nov 1, 2009)

this is some B.S. if you ask me...you shouldn't discriminat against certain breeds of dogs... thats like saying i'm not gonna help you out cuz your hispanic and you might rob something from me or your black and your gonna shoot me, your dog is a pitbull so your gonna fight it and its gonna kill bite me and ripe my arm off, and all the other stupid stereo types...go to another more educated and probably better vet...just my opinion


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I dfinitely wouldn't want to go to anyone who was like that. However it doesn't make it right that he gets away with it. Vets take an oath similar to human DRs , but to care for animals. That is just sad.

On another note, every vet I have ever dealt with says how much they love APBTs and would rather deal with them then most other breeds of dog.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd find a new vet.


----------



## Hollywood06 (Dec 5, 2009)

Pitwerks said:


> You should report dog fighting if you think its going on not ignore it. The cop your friend talked to was just pissy and trying to be a badass like he is single handily going to ban all pits in the whole country. Do you live in Hollywood?


We wanted to report it but my mom was scared to say anything bc she didnt want to start trouble. she was scared they would start stuff with us. they kinda told a friend that was a police and i think that was what started the smart butt police talkin bout banning them.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't believe a vet acts like that... My ortho vet loves Lady, even when shes screaming, peeing, and desperately trying to hide under the chairs in the waiting room (he examines her out there because she will hurt herself trying not to go into an exam room). He told me once that if Yorkies weighed 80 lbs they would all be banned, and he would probably be dead 100 times over. If the vet is so ignorant to think pits are terrible, I would definitely never consider taking any dog there, and I would spread the word. I see a bulldog specialist as my regular vet so there are always pits and ABs there, and I think the staff gets torn up worst by cats lol.


----------



## 09lamro (Nov 24, 2011)

same in my town i took my apbt to the vet and the lady said that dog cant be in here i was like witch dog my dog looked around the room and i was the only one standing there i sat on the floor next to hash and huged him looked at her and said god the goverment really made you an idiot


----------



## Bully4Life (Oct 21, 2010)

Hollywood06 said:


> My cousin went to get his pit fixed and the vet refused to touch her bc she is a pitbull. so he has to go out of town and find a vet that will see her. i think its just sad that a vet wont touch a dog just bc that its a pit. looks like they are trying to make it hard to own a pit in my town and i live in a very small town. is there a way to fight this for ppl that lives in areas like this?


And the name of the vet is ....??????


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

This thread is a couple of years old and the op is not an active member currently.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thats discusting. It's exactly the same as a Dr not wanting to Dr a certain race of person.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

My vet loves pitbulls. Vet quote "i wish would get more pitbulls, but theyre just too damn healthy."


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have heard of vets who dont like the breed doing things to them when the owners are gone, messing up doses and killing them , letting them free { maybe or just disposing of them and saying they got free} claiming they bit them to cause problems ect. If a vet doesnt like my dogs or breed of dogs its there loss in buisness and money I sure wouldnt want a vet touching my dogs who isnt comfortable with them. FInd a new vet and when you find the right one use word of mouth to spread how great that vet is. I have the best vet now and we send everyone his way I swear from all the pitbull people we have sent to him he should be called the pitbull vet now lol, thats all i see when we walk in his office. I wouldnt sweat over 1 vet who wont help you , better to find out upfront they dont like them then after you leave your dog in there care.


----------



## Bully4Life (Oct 21, 2010)

Bully4Life said:


> And the name of the vet is ....??????


oops
:hammer:


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Its pretty annoying. some of the vets here wont touch pit bulls either, i just go to a guy that does. however, annoying as it may be, if a vet doesnt want to work with pit bull dogs for whatever reason, they have every right to make that decision, IMO.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

rob32 said:


> Its pretty annoying. some of the vets here wont touch pit bulls either, i just go to a guy that does. however, annoying as it may be, if a vet doesnt want to work with pit bull dogs for whatever reason, they have every right to make that decision, IMO.


Well Well look what the cat drug in! It's good to see you again Rob


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Well Well look what the cat drug in! It's good to see you again Rob


thanks Sadie. Ill try and play around on here a little more often now, ive just been really busy lately in the real world.


----------



## hmorrisdvm (1 mo ago)

Hollywood06 said:


> My cousin went to get his pit fixed and the vet refused to touch her bc she is a pitbull. so he has to go out of town and find a vet that will see her. i think its just sad that a vet wont touch a dog just bc that its a pit. looks like they are trying to make it hard to own a pit in my town and i live in a very small town. is there a way to fight this for ppl that lives in areas like this?


 The vet can refuse any pet they want . I refuse them if not muzzled for obvious reasons


----------



## hmorrisdvm (1 mo ago)

cEElint said:


> i'd go to the news with it ... make him a public spectacle and see if he changes his mind.. then still go somewhere else


A spectacle of the vet for using their brain ? The spectacle is the dog owner


----------



## BZOO (10 mo ago)

So, hmorrisdvm, you obviously hate Pitties, why are you here?
I know this is an old post, but I have to say, some vets (above poster) just hate animals.

I've worked with some. And our first Aussie, crossed with heeler??,...we got her spayed at six months. A PUPPY, vet was afraid of her. WTF?
My current vet loves Pitties!!

Oh, and on muzzling no matter what...
That is a f'ing joke. I once took a Pug for a nail trim at PetCo..."we muzzle ALL dogs"...
How do you muzzle a Pug (and not freak him out to the point of PTSD)???
Took him out, never went back.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

hmorrisdvm said:


> The vet can refuse any pet they want . I refuse them if not muzzled for obvious reasons


You are either not a vet or you shouldn't be one. Your ignorance is obviously displayed by you joining a Pit Bull forum and then replying negatively to a THIRTEEN-year-old thread. You are today's spectacle. I usually welcome members, but you would be better received elsewhere.


----------

